

What do you like to see on Internet? - lebme

Well, I want to create a directory of sites, something like Wimp.com, without a pretty design, but with a lot of content and a good organization.<p>Any idea?
======
krapp
Umm... learn (or find a good library to) parse the metadata of submitted sites
to create 'profiles' similar to embed.ly. Then let people sign up and tag them
or create feeds or whatever. Make sure to respect robots.txt and all that, and
include any copyright information, author tags, etc.

I've been working on something vaguely similar for a few months now. Good
luck.

~~~
lebme
Oh, that's a good idea, let me see more about embed.ly, thanks, and good luck
too!

------
samuelh
cats

~~~
lebme
There are a lot of Cat lover sites [http://voices.yahoo.com/top-ten-cat-lover-
websites-2026893.h...](http://voices.yahoo.com/top-ten-cat-lover-
websites-2026893.html), but it will be funny too

